# Shimano Deore LX SL-M571 L+R Schalthebel



## bikeseppl (20. Februar 2006)

SHIMANO DEORE LX SL-M571 3/9 Fach Schalthebel.

Farbe: Silber/schwarz

Gänge: 3/9fach mit Rapid - Fire - System

Schalthebel vorn(L): 3Fach + Schaltzug Neu

Schalthebel hinten(R): 9Fach + Schaltzug Neu

Gewicht: ca. 242g

Diese Schalthebel sind von einem Neurad abgebaut und ohne Mängel 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7220004102&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


Weiterhin:

MTB Laufradsatz V-Brake XTR 1569 gr NEU

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7219993072&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

MTB Disc/V-Brake Laufradsatz Onyx Mavic NEU

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7218006846&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

XT Schaltwerk 750 Shimano NEU

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7219999263&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Servus


----------

